# Labels for systainers



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Whats a powertank?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Whats a powertank?


Something else your gonna want lol


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh ok i thought it was that but wasnt sure..

Stop making me want things  :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I still vote for the sharpie option.

You can clean it off with a little bit of acetone, not a lot though.....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I still vote for the sharpie option.
> 
> You can clean it off with a little bit of acetone, not a lot though.....


Blue painter tape and then sharpie and then just peel off is how I'm gonna do it someday when I'm all Festooled out.:thumbup: Can't wait:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Blue painter tape and then sharpie and then just peel off is how I'm gonna do it someday when I'm all Festooled out.:thumbup: Can't wait:blink:


By the time you get to that, you won't have to worry about it, since the T-locs have a nice spot for a custom label.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Something else your gonna want lol


 These things are nice,, Woodcrafters were selling them for a while over here but no more. I like the fact you can hook any gun to them instead of having a pasload of each gun.
linky http://powertankconstruction.com/

Edit = dang i put up the wrong linky before


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> By the time you get to that, you won't have to worry about it, since the T-locs have a nice spot for a custom label.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> These things are nice,, Woodcrafters were selling them for a while over here but no more. I like the fact you can hook any gun to them instead of having a pasload of each gun.
> linky http://www.planetsmilies.com/smilies/party/party0005.gif


They are great for them silly little jobs where you don't want to setup the compressor. Cheap to fill them up as well.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

how many shots can you get with the framing nailer per 1 can?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> how many shots can you get with the framing nailer per 1 can?


I would have a guess as to about 200 but I have only used it once with the framer as I run out of paslode fuel. I will see if I can find the chart that says the amount per shot with each type of gun.

Yep 190 with my 20oz bottles

Brad nailer is 750


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> What on earth do you have in 70 systainers?


lol no 28 of them are the same size


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

The tanks are deffinitly cool. Great for quick jobs and where theres no power.

Ill stick with my one gallon husky and my gas paslode for the little jobs.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I still vote for the sharpie option.
> 
> You can clean it off with a little bit of acetone, not a lot though.....


I practically melted one by cleaning out a spray foam gun on top of one...be careful.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I practically melted one by cleaning out a spray foam gun on top of one...be careful.


I would like to see that systainer 
:laughing:


----------

